# Tiger Barbs Fighting



## TheCheeseWizz (Dec 9, 2008)

My tiger barbs just started doing this a couple of days ago. Is there anything I can do to stop this. Sorry about the terrible image quality, Youtube wont let me upload high quality videos for some reason.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Its normal behavior for tiger barbs. How many do you have in the tank? If less than 6 they will sometimes start showing that aggression to other fish.


----------



## TheCheeseWizz (Dec 9, 2008)

I have three in there and they have never even thought about chasing any other fish. If this is normal behavior then why did it just start after three months of being in the tank.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

It can take that long for the fish to be really adjusted to the tank and making territories. If you google them you will find that most sites will tell you about this. They are a nice fish but need to be in schools of 6 or more so that they will show most of the aggression to each other and not to other fish. Its normal action of barbs.


----------



## eaglesfan3711 (Nov 16, 2008)

Thats just how tiger barbs are. If they aren't fighting with each other they are fighting with other fish. They can usually take the punishment from each other. Make sure they don't start harassing the other fish.


----------



## TheCheeseWizz (Dec 9, 2008)

If they even touch one of the others they are so gone.


----------



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

it looks like the two fighters have a lot more red than the third that passes the foreground..... i think you have two male and one female....


----------



## mitcore (Apr 7, 2008)

agreed with the above my barbs just fight because they can


----------



## jshank (Aug 16, 2008)

Everything everyone is saying sounds right to me. Mine all get along really well though, but I have 5 (recently added 4 green tiger barbs also though so 9 total). When I add new fish they will nip at them for a little then they get bored with that and just chase each other around again. Yours seem a little more violent than mine but like everyone else said, that is just how they are. How big is your tank? If it is small I am sure that will make them fight more.


----------



## aquaman (Feb 16, 2009)

I had 4 tiger Barbs and brought them back after a week. They fought & started harassing my other fish. They also ate all the fish food before my other fish had a chance. I see you have a leaf fish. I had a small one, But once he got bigger he became territorial. I gave him up once he ate my $20.00 female aposto. That was his last meal.


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

The reason they may have just started, is that one or both males is maturing into adulthood, or the female is giving off phermones signalling she is ready to mate. It is spring after all.


----------



## TheCheeseWizz (Dec 9, 2008)

I'm pretty sure there is two females and one male.


----------

